# help me to make satisfaction for her



## LOVING_MY_WIFE (Aug 23, 2013)

hi there
I love my wife and almost she is being part of my life and I love that part.I'm 24 married about one year and before that we were being together about 4-5 year anyway she was virgin i mean she lose her virginity yesterday afternoon with a lot of pain and tear i think she was getting too much pain from it is it normal?
and another thing she didnt enjoy physically stuff like licking her ***** or anything like it to getting aroused.Her stimulation point is in about talking about her fantasy like she enjoy to get command from me and act like a slave and think im the owner of her or something like im master of her its interesting for me too is it OK?I mean if some one don't get any sexual arousal form physical stuff will be OK?I have to mention that after she getting aroused she love to give me a head.
and another thing since we just lose virginity and didn't vaginal sex experience before.Is it good experience?I just getting shocked yesterday and didn't get any joyful experience can you describe it for me.yesterday i just tried to make it happen help me please after saw that she was crying I just scared about this experience I think I'm too big for her any advise or anything that make it painful to joyful for both us ? thanx


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I bled a lot in losing virginity. It took us 3 times on 3 different days to really get it in. It was VERY painful when we did finish and uncomfortable for maybe 5 to 7 times. Then everything was fine.

As far as role play, slave master you can do whatever turns you on in the bedroom. If it's okay with both of you then it's okay. 

As far as having sex, take it slow with her if she still uncomfortable and she will soon adjust. Be loving, kind, and understanding. Don't angry. Give her plenty of hugs and kisses outside of sex too.


----------



## RoninJedi (Jun 22, 2013)

committed4ever is absolutely right.

For a woman, it takes a bit for sex to become comfortable and enjoyable. Give it time and be patient with her. 

I don't think your size is really the issue (of course I could be wrong). I think it's just the simple fact that she just lost her virginity. The vagina opens up to accommodate the head of a baby...and please forgive me, but I seriously doubt your size can compete with the circumference of a baby's head. 

Being a father of 3 and watching all of them come into the world, I can safely say that I don't care if you're a carpenter - you don't know what 10 centimeters is until you see a baby born. But the key is her body *adjusts* to make that possible.

Seriously though, her body will adjust to sex just like our bodies adjust to pretty much everything else. In the meantime (and especially if your size is, in fact, an issue), there are all types of lubrication out there. My wife and I have been married almost 9 years, and sometimes it is still a little painful or uncomfortable for her. That's when we just call a quick time-out and apply some lubrication.

Give it a try.

As far as role-playing and things of that sort, the simple fact is that a married couple can do whatever they want to in their sex life, as long as 3 criteria are met.

1.) It's just the two of you.
2.) No one being hurt (as in seriously injured)
3.) No one is being guilted into anything (i.e. "If you love me, you'll do it")

And again forgive me, but if you already know her stimulation point (talking about her fantasy, etc.), then what's the problem? If you know the combination to your wife's safe, then open it. It's that simple.

And to echo something else committed4ever said, while this is going on your wife is going need some extra **NON-sexual** hugs and kisses every day. This is just a small thing you can do that tells her you love her, but it will speak volumes to her.


----------

